# Heritage flight at Chino back in May



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2012)

I forgot to post it a few months ago.

Hope you all like it.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vBQiZM2xu8_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kettbo (Oct 14, 2012)

you do not see THAT every day! thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

friggin' AWESOME!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like posting this stuff, for all to enjoy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2012)

Where is the F-4 from? I thought we got rid of them?


----------

